# What do you want to acheive in Reptile keeping?



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I personally would like to in the long run:

Breed reps
Have a rep room
Keep a tegu/monitor
Have a Burm
And a tokay...

Whats your aims?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Become a professional herp vet OR begin my own business breeding reptiles sustainable enough to earn a living of it.

Very very very very farfetched targets but I have always wanted to be a vet. So I dont see why not if i study hard.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

happy healthy reps


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

dracco said:


> happy healthy reps


 
Yep! There is nothing else to achieve!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

repkid said:


> Become a professional herp vet OR begin my own business breeding reptiles sustainable enough to earn a living of it.
> 
> Very very very very farfetched targets but I have always wanted to be a vet. So I dont see why not if i study hard.


cool brad. i couldnt be a vet..


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> cool brad. i couldnt be a vet..


Explain...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to be one, but i personally wouldnt be able to deal with putting down animals.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Have healthy/good condition reps
Successfully Breed some snakes
And finally have everything on my wishlist​


----------



## Alison_Reps (Jan 25, 2009)

Breed rare and endangerd species, and try to stop WC reptiles being imported from there natural habitiat. Also have a Reptile room.


----------



## Strafe (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a few more snakes for me and I'm going to give breeding ago, would be cool to have a rep room as well.

Nothing too serious for me


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

To enjoy keeping snakes.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Finish my rep room refit (This years goal, was ment to be finished by xmas but im from a family of builders so everything has to run behind schedule)
Convert the underneath of my stairs into a viv bu not until the rep room is done.
Then research morph genetics more in various milks, albino cali king patternation and T+ and T- albino royals.
Take in more waifs and strays of the snake world when I can.
So thats me busy for the next 10 - 15 years at least. 
Plus buy, breed and keep more pretty snakes :flrt:


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would love to own my own house and have a rep/invert room. I want to breed my first royal python so I have her offspring when I'm old.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Possibly try to breed carpets.
Own a diamond python 
Own a FWC or mangrove or one of the rear fanged (not for a few years though)
To have the chance to work with them in the wild
Depending on what i decide.. possibly a career specifically in it but more than likely not too viable.

Though i'm sure i'll find something else i want before long :2thumb:


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

To get mt degree and become the next Steve Irwin - well a female version of him


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to keep my pets as pets and not get carried away trying to collect them all.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> to keep my pets as pets and not get carried away trying to collect them all.


Yep it isn't pokemon :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

unfortunately too many people think it is and want to collect the set. That's why i've just cut back to snakes, they don't need a massive amount of looking after compared to lizards.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Meko said:


> unfortunately too many people think it is and want to collect the set. That's why i've just cut back to snakes, they don't need a massive amount of looking after compared to lizards.


Well, I seem to be collecting at quite some speed, so I can't really comment on that, although only snakes and only what I really like, although I seem to like them all... 

I do agree, having kep tlizards ot 15years, snakes are much, much easier and less time consuming. Also, less expensive to set up and 'run'. Oh, and no crickets getting behind my fridge driving me mad! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Short term aims 
Grow my collection of salamanders (and maybe a few more lizards) and perfect there tanks and viv's as well as tidy up the side of my room where all the salamanders are kept (its a pig sty)

Long term aims 
Get a few breeding colonies of going inculding one of blue spotted salamanders and write up caresheets for species such as long tailed salamanders because of the complete lack of information on them


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

to have a few healthy animals, that can have a quiet sleep on a branch, stress and worry free, not minding me gawping at them.

oh and too save enough money to build some of the ideas i cant shake would be nice.

rgds and i hope everyones wishes on this thread come true.

edward



_jake_ said:


> I personally would like to in the long run:
> 
> Breed reps
> Have a rep room
> ...


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

My aim is to cross breed a Boa Constrictor with a rat....problem is everytime i put them in together ... i see them getting frisky, with the snake really embracing the rat.

But whenever i come back to see the final results the rat has always done a runner.........bloomin rats have no commitment. :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cheat like me then, my boa is called Rat.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

to produce 4 different morphs of burms and in my wildest dreams produce a new morph: victory:


----------

